Ask HN: How can hackers learn to get customers? - cronjobma
======
itamarst
I learned a lot from
[https://stackingthebricks.com/](https://stackingthebricks.com/)

------
djchung23
Empathize with them. Really try to put yourself in their shoes. Does your
product actually solve a problem for your customer? Is it a problem they're
willing to pay for?

Once you build a product that solves a problem customers are willing to pay
for, figure out where they are and go there. At the risk of sounding trite,
like pg's advice, do things that don't scale:
[http://paulgraham.com/ds.htm](http://paulgraham.com/ds.htm). Literally go to
potential customers in person and talk to them.

------
sharemywin
Not an any order:

\- try putting your self in the shoes of your potential customer(what are they
trying to accomplish?)

\- start with training, consulting, coaching your potential customers.

\- Promote a freebie. try making it viral and/or habitual

\- hang out where your customers are.

------
pryelluw
Depends on the product/market. What is yours?

------
Sevii
Study marketing and copywriting.

------
sharemywin
Do you already have a product?

------
flatfilefan
port scanning?

